# WTB Fly Tying Stuff



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I posted this in the Trading Post but haven't gotten any posts.

I am looking to get a nice used vice and some tools/ materials to start tying my own flies. Let me know what you have! 

Thanks folks,

Green


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You going to school? That was when I really got into tying. The first summer the wife and I were married, I worked full time while she went to school. I scrounged up a fly tying kit and we would go to the library at BYU and I'd tie flies while she would study. Lots of good fly tying books in the BYU library. I'm not sure the library staff enjoyed the stray feather and fur clippings that would escape my waste pile. But good times. 

Clearly you are trying to get into things as cheap as you can. I've got an old Thompson style vise I could give you, but it would be nothing but frustration - which is exactly why I don't use it any more. Get a brand new vise - spend as much as you can afford, and then get the best scissors you can afford. It would be worth selling plasma a couple of times to buy something new on those tools. The rest of the tools - you don't need to spend much money. 

PM me you address and I can round up a few extra tools I have floating in my fly tying kit, and some materials and stuff to get you going on a few basic flies that will work on the Provo. I don't have an extra vise that is worth the postage though. Like I said - do what you need to do and get the best you can afford at Cabelas or Sportsman's Warehouse.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

GF speaks the truth! You use your vice and scissors on every fly just about everything else depends on what you're tying. I'd also suggest getting a good Matarelli whip finisher and learn how to use it. That'll save you plenty of frustration finishing flies. 

I don't have a spare vice that's worth sending either, but I do have lots of materials. If you're interested send a PM and I'll get you some.


----------



## Flyfish (Jun 30, 2014)

If you know any taxidermists, they always have leftover hide and hackle that is good for fly tying and would be inexpensive or free.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

If your still intrested I might have some stuff you want


----------

